# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Dbol: Real of fake?

## UsKidsKnow

Sorry to make another thread about this! Thank you.

----------


## gixxerboy1

look good. Do you know how many mg's they are?

----------


## UsKidsKnow

10mg per pill.

----------


## gixxerboy1

they look like 5mg's do you know the brand?

----------


## UsKidsKnow

I don't know the brand, no.

----------


## wmaousley

Its either Metabolon LSP or British Dispensary, both are Thai FDA approved

----------


## UsKidsKnow

they are 5mg tabs, you're right gixxer.

----------


## Duc d'Volpe

Yup, those look legit!

----------


## stpete

Yeah, 5's and look good.

----------


## capetown

Can u post a better pic of back side. They are 5mgs. They were highly faked at one time probably 12 years ago. The fake once all disappeared when higher mg dbols showed up on the scene. I havent seen them faked in a long time.

----------

